# Vacation vs Sitter



## Faint (May 3, 2014)

I'm weighing my probabilities of timings to get my hoglet. I could potentially get it in the next month or two, but I go on vacation for 3 weeks to Newfoundland around the end of July, and wouldn't want to get bonded with it then have to start again if I have to get a sitter. I plan to have a C&C cage, so it wouldn't take much room to use a small cat carrier to transport and fold up the cage. The only problem is that its a loong drive. Assuming it will be allowed on the ferry, it's a two and a half day drive, drive from here to NB then sleep and drive to the boat and take it overnight. I know some animals do better than others (ie, My cat always stays home because she is very timid) but in general, would this effect the hedgehog's adapting rate? Or would being hedgesat for 3 weeks change it's affection?
Or would it really just be best to wait and try and find a baby when I get back?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

That does sound like a lot of traveling, especially within the first window of being brought home. I'm not sure I'd recommend that as it can be stressful (and therefore detrimental) to them.

If you have to leave your hog with a sitter it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world...so long as the sitter is definitely knowledgable on hedgehog care and is willing to work on socializing him/her a bit. I do however think holding off until after your trip may be best on YOU. I would imagine it would be hard to leave a new hog behind soon after getting them. If it's a waiting list situation I'm sure a breeder would just keep you posted on the next available litter. That way you don't have to worry about arranging care when you are gone and don't have to go 3 weeks missing your new baby!

Just my thoughts...hopefully you get some other opinions! Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gem (Apr 23, 2014)

If I was you I'd wait until AFTER your vacation/holiday. 
If you buy now you will regret later. 

You will feel bad/guilty for leaving him/her behind. 
You will fret over him/her, meaning you will not relax and enjoy your vacation/holiday.
And travelling for that amount of time with a new baby hoglet is NOT a good idea. 
Whether they do good travelling or not. 
Bringing home an APH for the first time is quite stressful for them. 
And that's only bringing them from A to B. 
(Breeders house to your house.)

I think the smartest thing would be to WAIT. I know it's tempting when you see one you like or you have everything set up ready or the cash is just sat there. 
But by waiting when you finally get him/her you can devote yourself to proper introductions and get to know those first precious days when you get to know one another. 
When he/she eats a new taste and celebrates by rubbing it all over himself/herself. 
Things you would miss out on if you was to rush in and buy. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Faint (May 3, 2014)

Alright I was planning on waiting but figured I would just ask just in case. Thanks! 
I do this every year, would it be better to get a sitter next year or bring him by then?


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Since your hedgie will have had lots of time to bond with you, it would probably be best to just get a sitter next year. It seems like a lot of travel for a hedgehog, and they may not allow him on the ferry. It would also save you from worrying about if your hedgie was too cold, thirsty, hungry, ect. Your hedgie also might not be a good traveler (mine isn't, but some are) so that could put a lot of stress on him/her. 

Just my thoughts, but hopefully some other people chime in!


----------

